# Chinese Zodiac



## Ecchi

What's your Chinese Zodiac?

Scroll down to the animal pictures and click on the Element + Animal combo that corresponds with your birth year:

https://www.yourchineseastrology.com/five-elements.htm

What do you think about it?


----------



## Westy365

Water Monkey ftw!

I think these things are fun, but have little to no effect on personality.


----------



## Rascal01

I checked my detailed zodiac description and found it almost totally incorrect. In the past I have found that that very general Chinese zodiac suggestions regarding people you get along with or not to be on the mark.


----------



## Penny

I'm a wood rabbit. I think rabbit describes me some. This particular website, i don't know.. but other books that I've read were spot on. I find the animal descriptions to be very telling with the people I know.


----------



## poco a poco

Wood pig


----------



## He's a Superhero!




----------



## Persona Maiden

Don't get in to zodiacs much beyond entertainment, but Fire Tiger. Like most descriptions of the sort, parts are on spot, and parts are way off.


----------



## Allana

Metal Horse


----------



## BroNerd

Earth Snake


----------



## Super Luigi

Wood Pig

I don't like pigs. :dry:


----------



## Penny

The Penguin said:


> Wood Pig
> 
> I don't like pigs. :dry:


lol. the pig is also referred to as the boar


----------



## Super Luigi

Penny said:


> lol. the pig is also referred to as the boar


I like birds, lol


----------



## Sygma

Fire Tiger and the funny part is that, all the descriptions out there are pretty accurate


----------



## Charus

Earth Rabbit


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I know I'm a rabbit.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Earth rabbit


----------



## Fru2

Wood Dog


----------



## pikapal

Water Pig. 

"Pigs enjoy spending more than saving. They gravitate towards name brand items. Thriftiness happens only occasionally, but Pigs do know how to find great deals."

This sounds like me.


----------



## Clare_Bare

I'm a Water Rabbit.

The description in the website does not really reflect me, but other sites have clarified Water Rabbits in a way that I identify with.


----------



## kiribek

Metal Sheep
And to be honest, reading the descriptions of Metal Sheep and Metal people in general feels faaar more fitting than any of the MBTI or ennaegram types.


----------

